# adding a profile picture



## emmiline (Jan 20, 2010)

So i want to add a picture to my profile, but i can't figure it out.  I have tried going to the "edit profile" page and i can't find anything for the life of me.  Help!
~Emmy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Once you're in your profile, click on "forum profile information" on the left side of the screen.  That'll open up the screen to upload or select your picture.  Then make sure you scroll all the way down to update the profile (I tend to forget that step).


----------



## Gregory Earls (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm not seeing any text or link that says n "forum profile information."  Please help! Thanks!


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Gregory Earls said:


> I'm not seeing any text or link that says n "forum profile information." Please help! Thanks!


You should now after making your first post.


----------



## NikeChillemi (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes, you have to make at least one post. Then you can edit your profile.

I'm having trouble uploading my cover when I put a blurb up about it in Kindle Bazaar. I have it uploaded to Photobucket. I've tried every code they offer between the symbols.









Nothing works. Any suggestions?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

The Photobucket IMG Code should be the one to use.


----------



## W. A. Grantham (Aug 21, 2013)

NikeChillemi said:


> Yes, you have to make at least one post. Then you can edit your profile.
> 
> I'm having trouble uploading my cover when I put a blurb up about it in Kindle Bazaar. I have it uploaded to Photobucket. I've tried every code they offer between the symbols.
> 
> ...


----------



## alicepattinson (Jan 27, 2013)

emmiline said:


> So i want to add a picture to my profile, but i can't figure it out. I have tried going to the "edit profile" page and i can't find anything for the life of me. Help!
> ~Emmy


You already have a profile pic. yay!


----------



## Nicola Claire (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the tips! Just joined today and a bit shy about posting yet, but hopefully this post should do the trick re: profile picture.


----------



## ddominikwickles (Mar 31, 2015)

I'm having the same problem. Hope this post will solve the issue


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You should be good to go now!  If a profile pic isn't showing up after you've made one post, it usually means the source image is too big.  Let me know!

Betsy


----------



## M.W. Griffith (Oct 13, 2015)

telracs said:


> Once you're in your profile, click on "forum profile information" on the left side of the screen. That'll open up the screen to upload or select your picture. Then make sure you scroll all the way down to update the profile (I tend to forget that step).


Thank you so much for this!!


----------

